# Baby Pictures



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Just looking back at some "baby " pictures, and reminiscing about those fun times. My how time flies. Let's see some of those precious photos.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

oh how sweet...looks like my whimsy. I just bought a car seat for her the other day too!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

2 weeks old..... not quite sure which one is Whimsy tho. i would like to think it is the one looking at the camera! LOL


----------



## pacehavi (Oct 20, 2008)

Here's Pace from baby (maybe 7 weeks?) to adult (almost 2 years). You can see that his face silvered and then recently has gone to cream. His color changes have been fun to watch!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

This is wonderful. It's so great to watch these color changes of the Havanese. Awesome.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

*Dizzie growing up and new pup.*

The colour change is amazing,I wonder why they are born so different from their final colour?Dizzie 11 weeks,13 weeks,5 months and now.New pup 8 weeks being held by DH.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Don't know why pics came up in reverse order,hasn't done that before!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Gosh you have to admit this is a beautiful breed. But we're not biased. LOL


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Dave, great thread and always fun to revisit those baby pics of our precious Havs. No, we aren't at all biased! Whatever gave you that idea? 

We got Sammy when he was almost 8 months old and here he is the first day at his new home, with us. 

View attachment 31274


One of my all time favorite pic of Ricky as a puppy. He was about 10 weeks old here.

View attachment 31275


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Smarty at 11 weeks and now


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug: Smarty :grouphug:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Galen was 5 months when we got her. Then and now


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a bunch of cutie pies!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver's first day here


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE=mintchip;341881]Oliver's first day here[/QUOTE]

:hug::hug::hug: My Guy, what a cutie.

Love, Smarty


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

They were all so adorable as puppies! They are even more yummy as adults though.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

marjrc said:


> Dave, great thread and always fun to revisit those baby pics of our precious Havs. No, we aren't at all biased! Whatever gave you that idea?
> 
> We got Sammy when he was almost 8 months old and here he is the first day at his new home, with us.
> 
> ...


Hi Marj,how old are Ricky and Sammy,which one did you get first,and did they get on straight away?Lots of questions!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver and Comet the day they first met---on Comet's adoption day :hug:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh my I love Oliver and Comet!Comet looks like he is asking Oliver if he is going to be his friend forever.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

What a cute thread. Have to go turn on my other computer so I can share my puppy pictures. Every one else who has so far.....awww.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Austin 5 weeks..and 3 years...Ollie pix to come another day! hoto:

LOVE MY BOYS!!!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Love all the pix...great thread...Austin below...Ollie coming!


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Brody - Baby and Grown-up*

Great pics of the cute babies - Brody has really changed from very dark to more silver-gray - (forgive the poor quality baby pics - they are scanned copies from the breeder)


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Such pretty babies! 

Clare, we got Sammy when he was almost 8 mths. old and Ricky was 8.5 months. Ricky wanted to play from the first day, but Sammy was a bit nervous at first. It only took a day or two, since Sammy came from a home with two other Havs, so playtime happened quickly and they got along very nicely.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh I love treating my puppyitis with pictures of my own. Isn't it fun to look back? 

here's Jasper his first week with us (9 weeks ) and then at about 14 weeks


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Cash from his breeder and then home with us.


----------



## snfager (Sep 29, 2006)

While I very seldom post, but often lurk, I couldn't resist an opportunity to post Miss Daisy's best baby picture. If I managed to upload successfully, the first picture is shortly after Daisy came home and the second is Daisy ready for another adventure.

Sharon


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

What a doll Sharon. Boy these guys are all cute.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

How can I resist joining this thread!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Amazing how they change colour. Molly had one peach ear, and some peach throughout when she was young ,but its pretty much gone.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes...Kipling still has some peach tone to him in certain light and one small spot on his back but he lightened considerably. I'm afraid to let the groomer trim his ears because I like his little dark hairs that he still has there.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a fun thread but I am not sure it is gonna help relieve MHS. In fact, I think it will cause a flare up.

Here is Dash the day I met him

















And last month as my little rock star









Here is Dora right after we brought her home.









And my gorgeous girl grown up









And I know this is a Havanese Forum but I want to share the danger of a little devil in a really cute package too!

The day I brought Isabelle home (she was destined to be a princess huh!)


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I like this thread!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

These babies are so cute! Here's my contribution. I've included the very 1st pic ever taken of Tori. Any idea which one she is? 

The others are some of my favorites taken her first few weeks home w/us. I ❤ the one of her in the magazine basket.

Amanda~ Do you recognize the bag? :biggrin1:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Amanda, I can't get yours to open.??


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I don't know what I am doing wrong... maybe flickr is having a hickup? 

I know there were issues where people were stealing flickr photos so maybe it is higher security now. I sent someone who is better at flickr than me a message. I did what I always do again and it didnt seem to work...


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Amanda, the links that notified me of the forum post worked. I have to go back and look at them.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Great pics Amanda. I looked at them on my personal email notice. Who's the naked lady?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I don't know what I am doing wrong... maybe flickr is having a hickup?
> 
> I know there were issues where people were stealing flickr photos so maybe it is higher security now. I sent someone who is better at flickr than me a message. I did what I always do again and it didnt seem to work...


I heard there were uploading issues all day. (Did you have to wait long to upload the photos? )


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

Baby Mojo, 9 weeks old and just a couple of days after homecoming:









And all grown up at 13 months and in his first puppy cut:









Just a touch of silvering gene!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow! Mojo really changed, didn't he? I love his eyes.


----------



## TShot (Jan 16, 2009)

The first and third pictures are of Petunia as a baby and the middle picture is her at 19 months.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Petunia doesn't look to have changed that much,still as pretty as a puppy!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I certainly am enjoying all these adorable pups!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

What adorable babies!! Tori is just soo extremely cute I can't stand it, Mojo is stunning as a silver boy, and Petunia looks adorable and just like her puppy pic.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

*my 3 babies*

This is a fun thread. It is nice to go back and see my 3 little ones again, reminding me of the first pang of love I felt for each of them. I included their grown up pictures, too. This first one includes RICO baby photo 9 wks and at present; and, ChaCha baby photo 11 wks and at present.

Pearl's Baby photo and grown up picture will be next.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

*And now for Pearl*

Here are Pearl's baby and grown up photos.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Your Havas look as if they have incredibly thick coats,really stunning.Both as babies and as adults.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Here is Oskarka at 7 weeks and then just this February for her 5th birthday


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Thank you, Clare.


----------



## pacehavi (Oct 20, 2008)

All the baby puppies are adorable and the grown-up dogs are all stunning and gorgeous!! I really think this forum has the best-looking Havs around!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Ahh Michele , that's what Molly looked like, except she had only one peach ear. Seems like the peach color doesn't stay when they get older.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Shelby


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Dave, at one point Kodi lost all his color and was white. He got his color back as you can see from the 2nd pic. His ears aren't as gold as they were and most of the color is on his back.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

*Tobias and Lucinda*

Hi everyone! I know I never post but I do lurk. I love following your babies and I miss posting more. Couldn't resist showing my babies because I love how they have changed.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I just love seeing the puppy pics and then the same Havs as adults!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I got Oliver 8 years ago this week! (Saturday to be exact)
I came across this picture the other day
It is kind of hard to see but he is in the middle of his 2 black brothers (Tucker and Gizmo)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww! You'd never know he was 8 years old! He still looks like a pup!


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Lucy, my chocolate sable from Alderon Farms:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Wow what a colour change,you got two for the price of one!!


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

yeah! The only thing left that's still brown is the tip of her tail and ears! She has a streak down her back that's kind of multi-colored gray and apricot. Stephanie said there was no way to tell how she'd turn out in color. But she said most likely light. It is amazing to watch!


----------

